

Hexadecimal-clock - tortoises
http://experiments.spikepadley.com/hexadecimal-clock/

======
tortoises
Here's the developer's blog post on it:
[http://spikepadley.com/post/45594876182/hexadecimal-
time](http://spikepadley.com/post/45594876182/hexadecimal-time)

